# Are you Friggatriskaidekaphobic?



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

i.e are you afraid of Friday the 13th?


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

lol













.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Completely indifferent!

It's not like there would ever be a serial killer on the loose on Friday the... OH MY GOD WHO IS THAT I SEE THROUGH THE WINDOW??


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

In my little bubble I didn't even notice it was Friday 13th until seeing this post with a cool title. And I wrote 13/8 on at least 100 payroll forms on Friday :crazy:


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I literally don't notice my own birthday half the time, and I'm supposed to notice when it's friday AND check the calendar?

I do remember having my 13th birthday on a Friday the 13th. I thought it was funny.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

Not at all, I was born on Friday the 13th.:shocked:


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Never have been. It's just like any other day except my mom is bothering me because she's so afraid of it. Only time something noticeably bad happened is when my mom's car ran out of gas and we were stuck somewhere in the cold snow, but I didn't take it as some sign or anything. My mom was really tame this past Friday though.


----------



## rebornintheglory (Mar 22, 2010)

I think _somebody _just wanted to use this word.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Nope.
Despite my long list of eccentricities and "unusual" beliefs and studies, I do not believe in the power of Friday the 13th.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

rebornintheglory said:


> I think _somebody _just wanted to use this word.


:wink:

............


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

None of the bad things that have happened to me have happened on the 13th ever, let alone Friday the 13th, so I have no evidence to suggest that it is anything other than just another day. In fact, it has a much better track record than Saturday the 14th.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

No, but in my family there is something almost magnetic about the 27th of the month. Shit tends to happen then. Births, deaths, various accidents, that sort of thing.


----------

